# 2001 Nissan Sentra Overheating Problem



## batistar1 (Jul 16, 2014)

I recently got a 2001 Nissan Sentra. I had the thermostat fixed; the temperature switch and relay fan switch replaced. The coolant levels are normal but the temperature gauge keeps going up to H, there's no smoke and the engine is not abnormally hot. Sometimes when I hit the dashboard the gauge goes back down or shoots up. The fans are working and they kick on when I turn the AC on. I don't know what's wrong and it continues to tell me its overheating. Please Help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Just by the fact that when you hit the dashboard, the temp gauge fluctuates up or down is an indication of a problem with the gauge or connections to it.


----------

